# Some Vendors at the Big Train Show, 2015



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Fair warning -- it's not going to be a comprehensive survey of all the vendors this year; more of an abbreviated view. I was more focused on some specific items, and feeling a bit under the weather besides -- so SWMTP was keeping an eye on me as well as her viewfinder. She's been saying "I didn't get a picture of '______'" since Sunday.
We went Saturday only, btw...

I'd guess USA Trains had the greatest 'presence' of any manufacturer at the show. Their usual display in the usual place -- 










USA's 'Billboard' cars have always been popular. Here are their new advertising reefers for 2015.



















They're also "re-releasing" this series of outside-framed wood-sided reefers.










Over at Piko Trains, Jonathan Meador stands proudly behind their new ATSF camel-back style loco with digital sound and (can you tell?) smoke. The camel-backs have been a good seller since they were introduced last year (if I remember correctly). This was the first time I'd ever seen one "up close and personal" -- I was surprised at just how LARGE the engine was! BTW, notice the Piko Starter Sets on the floor behind Jonathan.










Piko has been helping to fill the void left by LGB by developing its own lines of track and trains, but don't forget that they started by making kits of buildings suitable for outdoor use. Here's the first NEW Piko building kit -- a wood and stone American-style gas station.










When it comes to "G", Bachmann clearly thinks 'starter sets.' Here, they've optimized their licensing dollar by devoting an entire side of their display table to Thomas and his friends.











The newest item at the Accucraft table was this one-inch to the foot live steam Case tractor engine. This one was still strapped down to the bottom of its shipping box, illustrating Accucraft's tendency to box'em up tight. Detail was exquisite. Next to it is a "Colonel Boone" 1/20.3 American. You can see the difference in scale.










Also on the table were a Pennsy T-1, a Big Boy, and the new three-cylinder Shay, fronted by one of their new streamlined American passenger cars.










Bridgemasters had their usual treasure trove of bridges, bents, and trestles, along with bags of just about every detail part you didn't know you needed until you saw it there.










At Pacific Coast Garden Railway Supply, Randy Bryie was showing off his highly detailed wood structures, as usual.










SG Model's wooden building kits have been growing both in number and level of sophistication. This Wells Fargo building sports an exterior staircase. It's doubtless built with their new "Super Jig Staircase Kit", one of their accessory kits.










Over at Rainbow Ridge, structures and kits are built with Precision Board. Here's one of their newer offerings, "Ruby's Ice Cream." Notice the variegated brick, and the curtains in the windows. Those details are actually 'etched in' to the back sides of the windows.










Precision Board is pricier than some materials, but it's one of the few that can stand up to Southern California's extreme U.V. as well as heat, wind and water. That's why the Fairplex Garden Railroad is slowly replacing their older wood and metal buildings with Precision Board. Here's one that Rainbow Ridge is building for Fairplex -- it's the Pomona Masonic Lodge building.










Take a look at those classic Greek columns on the portico. Yes, they're Precision Board as well --worked in three dimensions, a new innovation at Rainbow Ridge. Here's a close-up showing the columns in half-round and full-round. In the middle, lying flat, is a Georgian-style brick column.










Here's a new vendor at the Big Train Show -- Canyon Creations, out of Arizona, owned by Bruce and Susan Ambrose. These buildings are mostly 'Southwest' inspired, and are crafted meticulously out of hand-fitted bits of stone. The line right now seems to include ranch houses, jails, and several styles of rural churches that look like they stepped out of a Georgia O'Keefe painting. (But I'll bet they could also do a neat Welsh stone cottage.) All are 1/24th scale. Prices in the $250 - $300 range.










Upland Trains and Econobridge shared a large space, framed with Econobridges' large overhead track. They had a lot of LGB rolling stock, as well as a lot of 'billboard cars' from Piko that I haven't seen before.










(Other G-scale stores at the show included Silver State Trains, Gold Coast Station and Roll-EZ Wheels. Sorry, no pics this year.)

Bruce Hebron at "The Metal Shed" always brings strange and sometimes fanciful metal creations. (He's the fellow who fabricates, and sometimes designed, the "AW-NUTS" cars.) This year, he brought more military models than train ones. He delights in bringing to life some of the most obscure prototypes in military history, and this year his 'piece de resistance' was this immense W.W.I. era German flying boat!










There was a new table next to Bruce's this year, a fellow from Las Vegas named George Brancacio, doing business as Rio Verde Modeling Company. He specializes in custom detailing & weathering of rolling stock from HO to G scales. Nice work -- here's an example --










SWMTP caught only this quick snap of Dan Hoag at EagleWings Ironcraft this year. At the left you can see his new "Mercantile" building, and behind that is his incredibly complex mining complex! (I just can't figure out why he painted it blue!)










And to wind things up, here's two old standbys that come every year, and surprise me with their success -- one is The Imagination Station, who bring all kinds of imaginative train fabrics, and wooden train toys to get your kids & grand-kids off on the right foot (or should i say drive-wheel?)










And the other is Daylight Sales, where you can always find jackets, shirts and t-shirts emblazoned with your favorite R.R. logo. (SWMTP got me a new "Daylight" t-shirt there!)










And that's the garden-rail hobo's take on the vendors at the Big Train Show, 2015!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Gary. Great photos and report.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

yes, thank you.


----------

